# install virtuall box error



## mfaridi (Jul 13, 2009)

I want install virtualbox from port but after I type
make install clean 
I see this error


```
bin/cp /usr/ports/devel/qt4-linguist/../../devel/qt4/files/configure /usr/ports/devel/qt4-linguist/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/tools/linguist/../../
/usr/bin/sed -i.bak -E -e 's|^TARGET[[:blank:]]*=[[:blank:]]*([a-z]+)|TARGET=\1-qt4|g'  /usr/ports/devel/qt4-linguist/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/tools/linguist/linguist.pro /usr/ports/devel/qt4-linguist/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/tools/linguist/linguist/linguist.pro  /usr/ports/devel/qt4-linguist/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/tools/linguist/lrelease/lrelease.pro /usr/ports/devel/qt4-linguist/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/tools/linguist/lupdate/lupdate.pro
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/devel/qt4-linguist/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/tools/linguist/../../mkspecs
/bin/ln -sf /usr/local/bin/qmake-qt4 /usr/ports/devel/qt4-linguist/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/tools/linguist/../../bin/qmake
/bin/ln -sf /usr/local/bin/moc-qt4 /usr/ports/devel/qt4-linguist/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/tools/linguist/../../bin/moc
/bin/ln -sf /usr/local/bin/uic-qt4 /usr/ports/devel/qt4-linguist/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/tools/linguist/../../bin/uic
/bin/ln -sf /usr/local/bin/rcc /usr/ports/devel/qt4-linguist/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/tools/linguist/../../bin/rcc

This is the Qt/X11 Open Source Edition.


   The specified system/compiler is not supported:

      /usr/ports/devel/qt4-linguist/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/mkspecs/freebsd-g++

   Please see the README file for a complete list.

===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to kde@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/devel/qt4-linguist/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/tools/linguist/../..//config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. an `ls /var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/qt4-linguist.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox.
```
I think this happen cause of qt , I have these packages 

```
Mostafa# pkg_info | grep qt4-linguist
Mostafa# pkg_info | grep qt4
poppler-qt4-0.10.6  Qt4 bindings to poppler
qt4-assistant-4.4.3 Qt documentation browser
qt4-clucene-4.4.3   QtCLucene full text search library wrapper
qt4-corelib-4.4.3   Qt core library
qt4-dbus-4.4.3      Qt4 bindings for the D-BUS messaging system
qt4-designer-4.4.3  Qt ui editor
qt4-doc-4.4.3       Multiplatform C++ application framework
qt4-gui-4.4.3_2     Qt graphical user interface library
qt4-help-4.4.3      QtHelp module provides QHelpEngine API and is used by Assis
qt4-iconengines-4.4.3 Qt SVG icon engine plugin
qt4-imageformats-4.4.3 Qt imageformat plugins for GIF, JPEG, MNG and SVG
qt4-makeqpf-4.4.3   Qt qtopia font creator
qt4-moc-4.4.3       Qt meta object compiler
qt4-mysql-plugin-4.4.3 Qt MySQL database plugin
qt4-network-4.4.3   Qt network library
qt4-opengl-4.4.3    Qt OpenGL library
qt4-pixeltool-4.4.3 Qt screen magnification utility
qt4-porting-4.4.3   Qt utility to assist with porting Qt3 applications to Qt4
qt4-qdbusviewer-4.4.3 Qt4 D-BUS viewer
qt4-qmake-4.4.3     The build utility of the Qt project
qt4-qt3support-4.4.3 Qt3 compatibility library
qt4-qtestlib-4.4.3  Qt unit testing library
qt4-rcc-4.4.3       Qt resource compiler
qt4-script-4.4.3    Qt script
qt4-sql-4.4.3       Qt SQL library
qt4-sqlite-plugin-4.4.3 Qt SQLite 3.x database plugin
qt4-svg-4.4.3       Qt SVG library
qt4-uic-4.4.3       Qt user interface compiler
qt4-uic3-4.4.3      Qt backwards-compatible user interface compiler
qt4-webkit-4.4.3    Qt4 webkit engine
qt4-xml-4.4.3       Qt XML library
qt4-xmlpatterns-4.4.3 XQuery 1.0 and XPath 2.0 support for Qt4
qt4-xmlpatterns-tool-4.4.3 Qt4 command line utility for running XQueries
```

which one I should reinstall or deinstall ?


----------



## adamk (Jul 13, 2009)

The error message tells you exactly what to do:


```
Please report the problem to kde@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/devel/qt4-linguist/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/tools/linguist/../..//config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. an `ls /var/db/pkg`).
```

If you can't or won't report it to the correct mailing list, the least you can do is provide the same information to us.

Adam


----------



## lyuts (Jul 13, 2009)

Try to use freebsd-g++34 as your mkspec. Do


```
setenv QMAKESPEC=freebsd-g++34
```

or


```
export QMAKEPSEC=freebsd-g++34
```

depending on your shell.


----------



## mfaridi (Jul 15, 2009)

lyuts said:
			
		

> Try to use freebsd-g++34 as your mkspec. Do
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I use ZSH in root 
when I type

```
export QMAKEPSEC=freebsd-g++43
```
I see this error

```
export: Command not found
```
when I type this command 

```
setenv QMAKESPEC=freebsd-g++34
```

I see this error

```
setenv: Syntax Error
```

today I install gcc43


```
pkg_info | grep gcc
```
I see this

```
gcc-4.2.5.20090325  GNU Compiler Collection 4.2
gcc-4.3.4.20090705  GNU Compiler Collection 4.3
gccmakedep-1.0.2    Create dependencies in makefiles using 'gcc -M'
```


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jul 15, 2009)

```
setenv QMAKESPEC freebsd-g++34
```


----------



## mfaridi (Jul 16, 2009)

that way dose not solve my problem and I see that error again


----------



## lyuts (Jul 16, 2009)

You don't have gcc of 3rd version installed. Both of your compilers are of 4th version.You need to install gcc 3.4 for example.


----------



## mfaridi (Jul 16, 2009)

but I think it must work with gcc4


----------



## lyuts (Jul 16, 2009)

The freebsd-g++34 makespec is just for GCC of 4rd version. In order to use GCC of 4th version you have to use freebsd-g++. freebsd-g++34 never worked with GCC of 4th version for me.


----------



## mfaridi (Jul 16, 2009)

lyuts said:
			
		

> The freebsd-g++34 makespec is just for GCC of 4rd version. In order to use GCC of 4th version you have to use freebsd-g++. freebsd-g++34 never worked with GCC of 4th version for me.



So what i must do right now ?


----------



## mfaridi (Jul 18, 2009)

there is no way to solve this problem


----------

